# searching again for a pet sitter...



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

We took Lizzie to a pet sitter a few weeks ago. I talked to her today and she is not sure that she wants to take Lizzie over Spring Break. She said that she is higher maintenance than a Daisy dog is. She did not like having to add supplements to Lizzie's home cooked food. I add 1/4 teaspoon of a supplement mix every meal, 1/4 teaspoon fish oil in the am and a capsule multivitamin sprinkled in her food M-W-F. I did request that she comb her and I think she kept them up the first few nights. She did tell me that Lizzie could sleep with someone, but I think she kept her in the living room and Lizzie started barking after her husband went to bed. She hasn't been getting any knots lately, so I don't think that combing was that big of a deal. 

She suggested finding someone to stay in the house. I just have a really hard time having a stranger stay here. We lucked out in August as our neighbors were moving and the girl's stayed here before heading off to college and teaching abroad.

I have watched my mom's dog a lot, but they will be in Arizona. I am also afraid that she will be too firm with her. She thinks it is bad she sleeps with us. It just works for us. Lizzie loves to be with people. She is not a lap dog, but always near.

I am visiting a family on Saturday that watches dogs in their house. Hopefully, she will take Lizzie. Spring Break is an issue here as ALL the school districts in the entire area take the same week off for Spring Break. Anyone who watches animals will fill up quickly.

Not much any of you can do, I just needed to vent!


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

If I lived closer to you, I would be very willing to have Lizzie for a week  And she does not sound high maintenance to me, however, I have a whole protocol/routine that I follow for Dionna regarding her meals and snacks and this has helped her get off her 1/4 tablet antiacid medication in the eveing for her bile buildup. (that leads to the occasional morning vomiting). Where are you vacationing? I hope you find somebody that you are satisfied with! andra


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Do you, by any chance, belong to a Church? If so it might be possible to find a retired person who you know even slightly and who loves dogs to come to the house. Sure would be easier for Lizzie who doesn't sound very high maintenace to me.

Keeper's Mom


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww Lynne, I am so sorry to hear that the sitter didn't work out!! 
is there anyone on the forum from Michiagn?? Man, I wish we were closer... I know Tillie and Lizzie would be best friends.. sigh... darn country being so HUGE!! 
I hope you can find someone soon that LOVES Lizzie...


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

andra said:


> If I lived closer to you, I would be very willing to have Lizzie for a week  And she does not sound high maintenance to me, however, I have a whole protocol/routine that I follow for Dionna regarding her meals and snacks and this has helped her get off her 1/4 tablet antiacid medication in the eveing for her bile buildup. (that leads to the occasional morning vomiting). Where are you vacationing? I hope you find somebody that you are satisfied with! andra


Lizzie sometimes vomits bile in the am, too. I have a routine with nighttime snacks and it helps. She did have one day at the sitter where she vomited twice. I think she is used to little dogs that sit around all day. She mentioned how she is still puppy like with her toys. She basically kills them.

We are going to the Moon Palace in Cancun. It is second daughter's senior year and I never thought I would go on a trip with a Senior class but my neighbor talked us into it!! She can talk you into ANYTHING!!!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

ShirleyH said:


> Do you, by any chance, belong to a Church? If so it might be possible to find a retired person who you know even slightly and who loves dogs to come to the house. Sure would be easier for Lizzie who doesn't sound very high maintenace to me.
> 
> Keeper's Mom


I do belong to a church-but I am not too active. There is a woman where my husband works who stayed at his partners house and watched his dog. I am meeting with someone Saturday and will go from there.

She is not high maintenance at all. I think the food supplements scared her.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> awwwww Lynne, I am so sorry to hear that the sitter didn't work out!!
> is there anyone on the forum from Michiagn?? Man, I wish we were closer... I know Tillie and Lizzie would be best friends.. sigh... darn country being so HUGE!!
> I hope you can find someone soon that LOVES Lizzie...


I am SURE that Lizzie and Tillie would love each other. I would love to see them run. She has a little yorkie-bear friend that she runs with but she runs circles around him!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

who knows, maybe someday I'll plan a 'hav hopping tour' and travel the country with Tillie staying with forum members along the way!!! ha ha ha ... seriously, I would LOVE to do that. maybe when my kids are older!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I am sorry to hear you are back at square one, trying to again find a sitter, Lynne. I, too, wish I could find someone trustworthy to come stay when we wanted to go somewhere that the dogs can't go. I had the daughter of a friend who would stay - and then she had to go and get herself a job in Seattle! She didn't ask me first!!  I think boarding the guys this last time may have contributed to Augie's urinary infection. I think he was holding it. Hope you find a satisfactory arrangement soon, so you won't have to worry about it for too long.

Tammy, that would really be fun, hopping across the country, visiting forum members!


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm going to go counter culture here but if travel is important to you would it be worth looking into a more adaptable routine? I feed Coach orijen, all day care and boarding places are happy to feed him his food. Hard for the having to sleep with someone so maybe my advice is irrelevant but I do think priorities need to be considered. I do know Coach has benefited from day care and boarding. He's very adaptable.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

I think sometimes people can be scared off by our higher maintenance little dogs. Unless the supplements are medically necessary, maybe it would be okay to skip the supplements for a week and then you won't have to worry about that issue with a potential sitter.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Also, Lynne, I am adding the supplements to her food when I make it to take to Debbie's wave, Sabine said that was okay!! that way you know she is getting what she needs and there is no extra work for the dog sitter?? She said as long as you don't freeze it for more than 6 weeks that is fine. 
I sure hope you can find someone to take care of your sweet girl!!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

That is a good idea, Tammy! I mix all of Lizzie's food and freeze each meal. I could add them at that time. She could skip the fish oil for a week, too. 

Maybe I made Lizzie seem higher maintenance than she really is. The food is a little more work in that you have to remember to take the next day's meal out of the freezer! 

It was her first time away from home and she was clingy with them. She never sits on our laps and rarely sits next to us. She was always on someone's lap there. I guess that would not bother me, but it seemed to bother them. 

Our neighbor has a new nanny that has 2 little white dogs. One is a bichon and the other a mix that I forgot. Her mom has 2 havanese so she is familiar with the breed. The next time I see her at the bus stop I am going to ask her how she would feel about dog sitting. She was very interested in Lizzie. She brought her dogs a few times when getting the kids ready for school, but I guess they were too much of a distraction!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow, that sounds like a great idea to have the neighbors nanny watch lizzie!!
and just that she IS a nanny WITH 2 dogs is HUGE, I don't know many people that would 'let' a nanny bring her dogs along... then again, I know NO ONE that actually HAS a nanny!! LOL sounds like a terrific idea to see if she would watch Lizzie!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Finding in home care is not easy, maybe a college student on break (responsible one)? If the nanny can't do it, just keep asking around, someone might know of someone who is qualified for the job 

Kara


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> wow, that sounds like a great idea to have the neighbors nanny watch lizzie!!
> and just that she IS a nanny WITH 2 dogs is HUGE, I don't know many people that would 'let' a nanny bring her dogs along... then again, I know NO ONE that actually HAS a nanny!! LOL sounds like a terrific idea to see if she would watch Lizzie!!


This nanny isn't there all too often. She gets the kids off to school when mom has to travel and dad has to get to work. I haven't seen her in a few weeks. I guess she and her husband moved here a little over a year ago. She is probably a few years older than me and I guess is doing this for something to do. Hopefully, I will see her soon and see what she says. She called Lizzie a pirate ship dog. Can you imagine caring for this hair on a pirate ship????

We do have 2 very conservative Christian colleges down the street from us. I guess if I don't have any luck I can advertise there. My neighbor (who can talk you into anything) found a nanny at one of the colleges and she was wonderful. She and her sister would watch my cats for me way back when.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL a pirate ship dog!? I wonder what that means!! ha ha ha


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Have you heard of a pet care service called Fetch Pet Care? http://www.fetchpetcare.com/ They employ pet sitters, dog walkers, and, sometimes, in-their-own-home pet sitters.

When my female Lhasa, Vickie, was old, losing her eyesight and needing thyroid meds daily and her best friend, Storm, had died just a couple of months before, we left her with a Fetch Pet Care worker at her home when we left on a 2 week vacation.

It worked out really well because they had a small, older dog who kept her company, and they took really good care of her.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks, Starr. I looked on the site and there is nothing here but there is in Chicago. We fly out of Chicago. That might be an option.

I have been thinking. Maybe I expect to much or worry about Lizzie too much. My kids have watched several neighbors dogs throughout the years and they just leave them home. The former neighbors across the street had 2 bichons that they would have on a leash that they hooked to the outside door handle and closed the leash in the door. They had newspapers on the floor and my daughter would go in to feed them and walk them a couple of times a day. They also requested that she come over every night and watch TV or a movie with them. She used to watch a pointer that would stay in the garage and had a doggie door. Unfortunately, TWICE his electric fence battery died and a neighbor sent out an email that they found him and the second time he came to our house.

This summer DD17 had a boyfriend whose family has a daisy dog. I asked him who they get to watch the dog and he said they just leave her in her kennel and a neighbor will come in a few times a day. That just seems so lonely to me.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

what.... seriously.. leave her leash wrapped around a door knob!? stuck in a crate for days with only potty breaks?? I'm sorry, but that is NO way to treat a beloved member of our families... I don't think you are expecting to much Lynne. You love Lizzie and want her to be happy and well taken care of .. keep looking... you'll find someone, I just know it!!!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Well, I did visit the girl who watches dogs and cats out of her house. She was very nice. She had 19!!! cats at her house and she put the dogs she was watching in the garage while we were there. I was nervous at the prospect of her taking in too many animals for the week. Our entire city has Spring Break the same week.

I talked to the neighbors nanny and she is taking Lizzie. My only concern-and this is for her and her husband- is that she is going to put her in a crate at night. Her two dogs slept with her until she got re-married 2 years ago and they are now crated. She says she has watched many dogs and that they tend to follow what the others do after a day or two. I just don't want Lizzie to bark all night. She does crate her dogs in her finished basement, so I guess it would be quieter than if she were on the main floor. I guess that is where having her sleep with us is biting me in the butt with pet sitters. The sitter is not at all intimidated by her homemade food or supplements.


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

We ran into the same issue a few weeks ago when we went on vacation. First of all, when we planned the trip we only had Sonic, and we got Aries only a few weeks before leaving. I had planned on having my parents watch the dogs but then they came with us. My next trusted person was my twin sister but she happens to have a 10 month old son and not so dog friendly baby sitters most of the week. We do have Sonic and Aries in a wonderful doggie daycare and boarding place for short occasional work trips, but really didn't want to have to board them the whole time. We actually had offers from our dog trainer to take them but she already has 4 large dogs and two teenage boys, I knew my two would love it and get along great, I just really didn't want to risk a potential accident. We ended up with my mother-in-law dog sitting for us and I felt so bad when we picked them up and she said they were a lot more work than she was used to or expected. Also since Sonic is in the middle of blowing coat, and she didnt keep up with his brushing, he came home covered in mats and I had to get him shaved pretty short to get them all out . Now I know my babies aren't the easiest, but they really are great dogs just require a little more than some other breeds/dogs. I think next I'll just bite the bullet and board them the whole time. I really hope you have lots of luck with the nanny, it is so hard to find someone great.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi Linda,

I worry so much about boarding Lizzie. Everyone I talk to says their dogs just love being boarded. She is such a sensitive spirit, though. Plus, she literally follows me everywhere. I stay at home and she always has companionship. Even the woman who is going to watch her says that a kennel is "not good for our girls". I thought that was cute. It seems like she knows the difference between little companion dogs and bigger more independent breeds.

My other issue is that I do not vaccinate. Lizzie had 2 sets of vaccines from her breeder and then the vet I used to go to overvaccinated her. The last vaccine she had was her one year rabies. I usually board my cats at PetSmart, but they require the feline leukemia vaccine. My cats are older and have had that vaccine every year. Adult cats are immune to feline leukemia and I don't want to give it anymore. I found a new kennel that is more expensive, but does not feel the feline leukemia vaccine is necessary. They also take dogs based on titers. So, I guess that is an option if needed. 

It's funny, I don't feel like Lizzie is alot of work. Maybe that's because she is mine and I love her so much!!! I am not going to have the sitter comb her while we are gone. I have been only combing her about once a week now, so if I bathe her and comb her out she should be good for the week. Funny how much we worry about them.


----------



## Cindi (Sep 5, 2011)

Lynne,

This response might pop up twice -- I got interrupted and can't remember if I hit send! If I wasn't working full time, I'd take Lizzie in a minute! She doesn't sound high maintenance and I would love to have her and Mojo running around here. Darn work getting in the way! Not to mention how happy my GD would be to come over and find "a white fluffy princess dog" at Nana's. Anyway ..... would you like me to ask around at work to see if any of the loving, responsible "dog people" are interested? At least you'd be able to know a little bit more about the person. 

Cindi


----------



## Jake and Mindy (Dec 29, 2009)

Check at vet hospitals in your area- lots of time pet sitters will post fliers on their bullitin board or their staff will pet sit or know of pet sitters.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Cindi you are too sweet! I'm sure Mojo would have fun running around with Lizzie. I wouldn't mind getting some names for future vacations. I think that the nanny will take good care of her. She told me that dogs love her!


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Care.com also lists all kinds of domestic workers, including pet sitters. There's a fee but it's pretty reasonable (I think $30/month) and you can contact any of the people listed. I found a cleaning person whom I love using it. Good luck!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> what.... seriously.. leave her leash wrapped around a door knob!? stuck in a crate for days with only potty breaks?? I'm sorry, but that is NO way to treat a beloved member of our families... I don't think you are expecting to much Lynne. You love Lizzie and want her to be happy and well taken care of .. keep looking... you'll find someone, I just know it!!!


Tammy, I certainly hope you did not think I would ever do this. I was frustrated and amazed at how some of my neighbors leave their dogs.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Does your area have doggie daycare? We have a few places and many of them have webcam set-ups where you can watch your pup play all day. The play is supervised, so my Hav spends a good portion of his time sitting in the supervisor's lap. The daycares also kennel-free boarding, and my guy always seems to do well.


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

We had a very nice older man who would take dogs into his home while their owners traveled, and for a very reasonable price. He is one of those real dog lovers, and let them sleep on his bed at night. A neighbor complained to the city about him (not sure about the whole story, but only one of five or so neighbors had an issue) and he was shut down. It is not legal in our town to board dogs in a residential neighborhood. We spent over a year trying to get the code changed and it was shot down by city commissioners who can afford to pay $40 a night for Pet Paradise outside of town and don't care if their dogs are kenneled at night. One commissioner actually said if you can't afford PP prices you should not own a dog...I can only imagine her views on who should or should not have kids based on income level. Now people think twice about taking dogs into their homes here. Finding quality in-home care for dogs is a real problem in my town, unfortunately.


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

We went to Mexico for 3 weeks, but my girlfriend comes and lives at our house and stays with our dogs. I can't bring myself to ever board them though. I just can't stand the idea of them being in kennels. They sleep with us as well.

Once when we went away, we had a university student look after our dogs. She was supposed to come and live at the house, but I don't think that ever happened. When we came home, she came over to get paid, and one of our dogs barked and growled at her and ran away from her - never used her again. And it really bothered me that we left them in her care for 2 weeks.

I worry about them constantly when I am away, but we have resolved if we can't get someone that we know and trust to care for them, we just won't go away. I just think of our dogs as our babies, so maybe that is a little crazy, but I want to know that they are happy when we are away. 

They are just so attached to to their human beings and I think it is so hard on them when we leave them. I missed them terribly when we went on vacation.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Sandi Kerger said:


> I worry about them constantly when I am away, but we have resolved if we can't get someone that we know and trust to care for them, we just won't go away. I just think of our dogs as our babies, so maybe that is a little crazy, but I want to know that they are happy when we are away.
> 
> They are just so attached to to their human beings and I think it is so hard on them when we leave them. I missed them terribly when we went on vacation.


My parents (age 70 & 80) recently moved from South Florida to North Florida. Whenever they go away, they tell me to make sure their flights are out of Miami or Ft. Lauderdale. Why? They drive 7 hours to Miami and leave their dog with a close friend. The friend is very active in a Boston Terrier group and found their second Boston Terrier for them. She has several BT's of her own and treats my parents' dog like one of her own.

My sister-in-law has offered to watch Maccabee when I go out of town. My ex-husband has also offered. Hopefully, I'll never have to think about boarding Maccabee.


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

I am the one who drove from Vermont to Tennessee so that my pups could stay with my sis, who I knew would care for them better than I do, so I totally understand your situation! Luckily, most recently when we were out of town for 10 days, one of my dear friends who owns a miniature poodle volunteered to take them. She was GREAT!! She took them hiking 3-6 miles every day and they loved it. I crate them at night and she would take them to bed with her after they went out for first potty in the am and she cooks for her dog, so thought mine were easy. It makes such a difference in your trip when you know the babes are well care for and not missing you.

Good luck!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> Tammy, I certainly hope you did not think I would ever do this. I was frustrated and amazed at how some of my neighbors leave their dogs.


Oh heck NO, I KNOW you or anyone else on this forum would NEVER do this!! I was talking about the person you were talking about!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Anyone coming through Tennessee on the way to the gulf coast , just put your babies off with me.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

I can't remember where you live. If you want to drop Lizzie in the Philadelphia suburbs, I'll watch her, let her sleep with us, and follow whatever routine you'd like -- and Beau would be happy to play with her!

seriously


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

:bounce::bounce:


Beau's mom said:


> I can't remember where you live. If you want to drop Lizzie in the Philadelphia suburbs, I'll watch her, let her sleep with us, and follow whatever routine you'd like -- and Beau would be happy to play with her!
> 
> seriously


Well, if you were in Michigan or Chicagoland (we're flying out of Chicago) I would take you up on the offer!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Sorry about that. Beau and I would love to help.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Having 3, plus my Mom's hav who is with us when we travel together, I have always liked finding someone to stay at my house. I hesitated to go with someone I didn't know. I was very fortunate to find 2 great young ladies on sittercity.com. One was not available the second time we went away, so I found the second one. Both of them are in their late 20's and are teachers. One is currently no working, so she has quite a bit of time. I was thrilled with both of them. They moved into the house and were great with the dogs. They even sent videos and pictures.


----------

